# Is this weird



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I've always found women attractive in stockings, nylons, etc. Not that I can't get turned on by women purely naked, but this just seems to arouse me more. 

Women...is this weird by you?


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

My husband is the same way. His favorite is a garter and thigh high stockings. I guess I never questioned whether it was weird or not, I just put them on for him and enjoy the results!


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Good for you!


----------



## KenCasanova (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm the complete opposite, girls showing off their legs and feet arouse me.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Well seeing how my wife dropped the whole divorce bomb on me last month, it will be awhile before this happens for me again. The sucky thing is that I begged for her to buy a nice sexy outfit from Vicky's for 3 years, corset, garter, stockings. I got to take advantage of that once, now this. AGH!!!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

KenCasanova said:


> I'm the complete opposite, girls showing off their legs and feet arouse me.


:iagree:

although, i enjoy stockings too.
the garter thing really doesnt do lots for me.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

thats the way I am too. I don't expect her to wear it regularly but really enjoy it occasionally. Its like a wrapped Christmas present its made to be ripped off and gotten into!


----------



## calif_hope (Feb 25, 2011)

I loved when my wife and I necked the feeling of her long hair enveloping my head and face, like a curtain. With kids and work she decided to cut her hair for something easier to manage / it was a nice surprise, I do prefer long hair but she looked grate.

A year later when cuddling I mentioned how I missed the experience of her hair enveloping me.......

Without telling me she bought a wig with a cut and color similar to what she had before ---- after a years absence - OMG! We don't use it every time but often enough.

After a while I thought it might be a weird thing but decided it was innocent, she wasn't uncomfortable and it was something we both enjoyed.

Earlier in our marriage I would buy her things I liked from VS and similar stores, she would wear one or twice when I asked.....I learned just to give her a VS giftcard and let het get what she likes and comfotable in - and I enjoy the expietence more that she wears the items without prompting from me. (no the VS gift cards are not given to her for x-mass or her birthday since they seem to be mire of a gift for me). Having said this she can get my motor running wearing one if my t-shirts, a football jersey, or god help me yoga pants and a tank top.

What I am trying to say if both are comfotable and ok with the 'what to wear to bed' it's not weird. Forcing and/or being uncomfortable is weird.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Lol I just wrote my wife an e-mail informing her of the weekend getaway I've arranged this week and gave her a list if things I'd like her to bring.

Thigh highs were #2 on the list


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice. Before the stbxw gave me the speech in december, about two months earlier I had given her a "bucket" list of things I wanted to try with her. The thing is we had done quite a lot on that list, from her initiative. I miss that I only got to take advantage of the outfit I bought her once. At least I will always have that memory. Someday down the line maybe I can get that again with another person.


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with getting super turned on by your wife in nylons! They are full of sex appeal for some guys. The more you try to deny it, the more you fight against how you are hard-wired (not weird)


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't think it's weird.


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

My dh asked me to put on lacy thigh hi's and heels I don't find that weird at all. His newest thing is rainbow colored knee hi socks... now that's weird but whatever.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm all for it, turns me on like a light bulb


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Lol I just wrote my wife an e-mail informing her of the weekend getaway I've arranged this week and gave her a list if things I'd like her to bring.
> 
> Thigh highs were #2 on the list
> 
> ...


Yep. My wife and I celebrated our last anniversary on an out-of-town weekend, and I specifically mentioned the thigh-highs, too. 

I still grin stupidly when I think about it.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It's not weird at all, although it's not something that matters to me either way, really. I like her to wear lingerie sometimes - that can be a turn on. However, I would draw the line at her wearing nylons over her head and pointing a gun at me.


----------



## WayUpNorth (Dec 14, 2013)

Big 10-4 on the thigh high nylons. Some silky under wear and top to go with it, and we have the complete package.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey, I am a leg man for sure...and seeing my wife in leggings, panty hose, stockings, thigh highs, garter belt...etc ALL turn me on. 

Nothing weird about liking those things on your lady!!!!!!


----------



## AmyPruett (Jan 16, 2014)

Nope. I think it's normal. My husband likes me to wear those netted stockings because he says it turns him on. It' really just a matter of personal preference, more like each one of us may or may not have the same favorites.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

The clothing women wear, nice under garments, panties, bra's, lingerie, bikini's, high heels, etc., enhances their sex appeal versus just being naked.


----------



## Shazz1991 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hubby loves me to wear stockings - and for others to know that I'm wearing them! Don't know what it is - if you show a bit of stocking top your revealing much less than than you would (for example) on the beach in a bathing costume but guys love it!


----------



## Shazz1991 (Jul 31, 2011)

!


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

Thigh high boots too!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Nothing weird about admiring women in pantyhose in my mind!!!! My wife drives me crazy when she wears her shiny ones...like these:


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

It is not necessary for great sex, but my husband loves when I wear my white thigh highs and red high heels. Stockings glow very sexy when the black light is turned on.


----------



## DianeJiltz (Jan 19, 2014)

proudwidaddy said:


> I've always found women attractive in stockings, nylons, etc. Not that I can't get turned on by women purely naked, but this just seems to arouse me more.
> 
> Women...is this weird by you?


I don't think It's weird because even in Adult movies, the women still wear stockings while having sex.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

I like the ones with the seams up the back of the legs.

"no no don't take them off" That is in one of the VanHalens songs.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

KenCasanova said:


> I'm the complete opposite, girls showing off their legs and feet arouse me.


Same here. Nylons, garters and such do nothing for me whatsoever. I really hate feet in hosiery. I'm not sure why.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I go NUTS for ladies in tights, PH, leotards, spandex, and tight leggings and yoga pants!


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

I like you any way you want to present yourself to me......!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

F-102 said:


> I go NUTS for ladies in tights, PH, leotards, spandex, and tight leggings and yoga pants!


I second that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They drive me crazy. :smthumbup:


----------

